# overgrowth of yeast...



## sarah1234 (May 24, 2001)

I went to a doctor today who is convinced that I either have an overgrowth of yeast, or perhaps a parasite. Apparently parasites don't just cause diarreah, they can cause constipation and other problems if not detected. I am going to start taking two supplements: probiotics he gave me as well as another supplement to reduce yeast. He is going to give me an anscopy(sp??) to test for parasites and yeast (its a simple test he does that doesn't require any discomfort or preparations). He thinks yeast generates in the gut, and I know I have had many yeast infections and that stress and antibiotics also probably have factored in.I just wanted to bring this post back to life, because I wonder if other people might benefit from this knowledge, or have had personal experiences with this exact problem/ The one downside is the yeast elimination diet..basically I have to cut out all my favorite foods I hope other people have some feedback on this topic!


----------



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

Yes, I have been struggling with yeast overgrowth and the only way to get rid of it or "knock it down" is to keep to the strict diet - especially no yeast products, no sugar products, no pastas, no caffiene. It's not the greatest way to live, but after maybe 6 months of sticking to the diet, you will notice a difference and feel much better. For parasites - take Black Walnut Hull (herb) this is suppose to help get rid of the parasites. Also try a product called Yeast Defense. It contains herbs which are known yeast killers - garlic, pau d'arco, caprylic acid and grapeseed extract. The other important thing is to take acidolpholous. This is the good bacteria which helps fight against the yeast. Don't eat yogurt to get the active cultures since yogurt usually has a lot of sugar in it. You can get the acidolpholous pills from either a health food store or even Happy Harry's. It is very hard to control, but if you don't control you can come up with even more problems. Do a search on either yeast or candida. There are some great websites which explain the condition and gives helpful suggestions. My problem is not being able to stick to the diet. Good luck to you.


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

A dietician I spoke with thought that I might have yeast overgrowth too. None of my doctors is willing to check into this though, or do a stool culture for parasites.Have you had a stool culture?I had a very stubborn yeast infection about 2 weeks ago and that was after some sort of cervicitis with an undetectible source or cause. This is part of why the dietician thought it could be candida overgrowth. I've been taking probiotics but I am trying to get pregnant and don't knowe if they are safe. They haven't helped me yet.I have heard that eating very little or no yeast or sugar products helps this immensely, Here is a link if you want to check it out. http://allergies.about.com/gi/dynamic/offs...i%2Fcandida.htm


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Most doctors (MD types) won't even mention the word yeast. That's interesting that one is exploring this issue with you. Never heard of an anscopy before (you mean, endoscopy?). Yes, be sure to take acidophilus/probiotics caps (PB8 is a good brand). Personally, for certain fungal issues I have taken garlic caps and olive leaf caps, and they seem to have helped. Yeast overgrowth in the gut isn't considered to be a common problem. When you do have some fungal/yeast problems, it can take a long time to correct them.Prescription drugs inlude Diflucan, Lamasil, and a few others.


----------



## sarah1234 (May 24, 2001)

Thanks for all the responses. Well, an anscopy (still not sure of spelling) is a test at my doctor's office where they scrape the walls of the rectum for a mucus sample. They send the sample to a lab which can identify the amount of candida or whether you have a parasite, more effectively then a stool sample. SO we'll see. I am also getting a blood test to determine whether I have severe food allergies. My main symptoms are constipation, severe bloating, and overall digestive upset (including many other symptoms on that helpful website previously listed) My immune system is so low, so I am always getting sick. I have gotten symptoms of ADD, depression, and other problems over the past two years, as well as recurring yeast infections for two years!! I am taking candex for the yeast, and a probiotic called primal defense. The diet is the hardest part!! I can't look at eggs anymore.. any suggestions for good breakfast foods??


----------



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

Look for a book called the Body Ecology Diet. It gives you recipes and suggetions on the basis of how you combine your foods determines how akaline your system is which is a state candida cannot thrive in. It is a very good book. When I approached my doctor about the yeast and tests to determine candida. My doctor said he would have to go check, stepped out of the office for a couple of seconds, and then came in and told me there was no such thing. Doctors don't admit to yeast because it's the excessive prescribing of antibiotics which contributes and starts the yeast growing. By the time you start experiencing the health problems from the yeast, you are already well overtaken with candida and it's an uphill battle against it. The diet is restrictive and no fun - that's why I haven't beat it yet - I can't seem to stay on it. All I know I have found out on my own with experimentation to find out what works best for me. And it does work - the diet and the antifungals and the acidolpholous. Now if I could just find a pill that would make me stict to things I would be all set. Good luck to you.


----------



## belle55790 (Jul 14, 2002)

Oh my gosh ladies! I am sooo glad that I found you on this sight. I have been having recurring problems with my bowel and nothing seems to be helping me. I was researching on the web today and found that an overactive amount of yeast can cause all sorts of problems, most of which I have. They also recommended changing my diet which I am going to do. Anything to make this pain go away. I was told by a doctor once that IBS does not get worse as you get older. What have you found to be true? Because as I have gotten older it has gotten worse for me!


----------

